# Solved: How Do I Close Port 443



## blue13mouse (Nov 19, 2012)

I have 64 bit Windows 7 PC & I have run Shields Up before & passed everything -- recently I ran it & failed because Port 443 was open. I did a few things that were suggested in changing Firewall settings, etc. and I am still showing this port is open. I have a lot of security type software on my PC, but have wireless connection set up by ATT Uverse. What else might I do to close this port?? Thank You.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

I believe that port needs to be open on the Uverse modem if you have any Uverse wireless receivers.
http://208.74.204.154/t5/Features-and-How-To/Isp-block-port-443/td-p/3232353


----------



## dashdanw (Sep 14, 2006)

if you are talking about port 443 being open on your computer you can use (in the command prompt)

```
netstat -ano
```
to get information on what process is using port 443, for instance if i run it on my computer i get an ouput that looks like


```
Proto  Local Address          Foreign Address        State           PID
TCP    0.0.0.0:80             0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING       5588
TCP    0.0.0.0:135            0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING       928
TCP    0.0.0.0:443            0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING       5588
TCP    0.0.0.0:445            0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING       4
TCP    0.0.0.0:554            0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING       4900
TCP    0.0.0.0:1025           0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING       620
TCP    0.0.0.0:1026           0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING       276
TCP    0.0.0.0:1027           0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING       1084
TCP    0.0.0.0:1028           0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING       724
TCP    0.0.0.0:1029           0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING       1720
TCP    0.0.0.0:1036           0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING       684
TCP    0.0.0.0:2869           0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING       4
TCP    0.0.0.0:5280           0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING       2216
TCP    0.0.0.0:10243          0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING       4
TCP    0.0.0.0:17500          0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING       3504
TCP    0.0.0.0:19615          0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING       2564
```
if you look at the last line for instance, it is saying that a process with ID 4900 is LISTENING on port 554,

now if we run 

```
tasklist
```
we can see the process IDs associated with the running process, here is a section of my output


```
iTunesHelper.exe              3888 Console                    1      7,004 K
openvpn-gui.exe               3924 Console                    1      3,236 K
KHALMNPR.exe                  3788 Console                    1      6,984 K
iPodService.exe               4228 Services                   0      5,124 K
wmpnetwk.exe                  4900 Services                   0     11,056 K
MOM.exe                        120 Console                    1      4,756 K
CCC.exe                       2196 Console                    1      4,424 K
PresentationFontCache.exe     4176 Services                   0     10,432 K
jucheck.exe                   5352 Console                    1      6,636 K
Skype.exe                     5588 Console                    1    126,080 K
```
as you can see the process with ID 4900 is "wmpntwk.exe". If I go into the task manager I can view more information about this process to see if it is something I need to shut down.


----------



## blue13mouse (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you for the additional info, which I am not technical enough to understand, but the first person who responded was correct --- I called ATT U-Verse & was told that port 443 has to remain open in order for my wireless TV receiver to operate, which is why I marked my problem "Solved"


----------

